# raspberry lime scent



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

My son's finance' wants soap as gift favors for their May wedding. She has a candle that is raspberry lime. Any suggestions on where to get this scent and how to make it pretty or unique for the wedding. Her colors are watermelon. (dark green and pink/red)


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

You could do a double layer soap....half green/lime, half dark pink/raspberry. NG's lime cilantro is a good lime....not sure on the rasp. I use their Fresh Rasp. (I think that's the name) to mix my raspberry lemonade. Find some pretty paper in her colors to wrap them in and make a fancy label that doesn't hide too much of the wrapping. I recently did half size bars for wedding favors. More substantial than the tiny bars most use but not as expensive as full size bars.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I ordered this same raspberry. I would think that the raspberry lime would be similar to the raspberry lemonade. Is that a 1/2 -1/2 ratio. Hate to waste the scent experimenting. Any suggestions on the ratio. I would rather not layer the soap but mix the two together and soap it.


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't usually use scented oils, just essential oils, but Wellington Fragrance has TONS of scents and small bottles are only $1.55 and they have both raspberry and lime.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

For mine I used a bit more of the rasp.....and bumped that up with some black raspberry vanilla (no vanilla that I can detect). So for 60 bars I used 6.5 ounces of the lemon sugar, 6 ounces of the Fresh Raspberry and 1.5 ounces of the black raspberry. But I think half and half would be good too!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Half BRV and half Lime would probably be awesome! I make the Raspberry Lemonade too, with BRV and Litsea essential oil and it is a best seller in the summertime.


----------

